# Columbia Roadster



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 26, 2017)

I picked up this crusty Columbia roadster for a garden bike,  not sure the year but I put air in the tires and it actually rides good and brakes. Liked the patina , bought a couple other bikes for this purpose and had a change of heart , but no value here I'm sure .


----------



## Mos6502 (Dec 7, 2017)

I have a '73 Columbia Roadster and enjoy it. I like the patina on this one too. Let me know if you ever need to get it out of the way.


----------

